# General > Book & Author Requests >  Devdas!!!

## Tillottama

If anyone knows a site where I can find novel 'Devdas' (English translation) by the Indian writer Sharatchandra Chattopadhyay and I would be thankful

----------


## Logos

It was originally published in (Bengali) in 1917, but it doesn't look like there is an online accessible English translation (probably because it is under copyright). There is a great essay about the novel and its films here  :Smile:  http://152.1.96.5/jouvert/v1i1/devdas.htm

----------


## Tillottama

Thanks Logos

----------

